# shelby stanga intro vid



## realitycheck (May 8, 2011)

I really like shelby the most out of everyone on this show. But what's up with him coming out from under the water with that chainsaw? 
Do people actually think that's real?


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 9, 2011)

Yep, absolutely...... Just like Rambo emerging from the water, with an big gun, in one of the series.

I believe the footage you reference was when Shelby had been doin' some underwater cuttin, and came up with it still running..... A specially-modded saw with oxygen supply onboard, etc., for aqua-cutting.


----------



## realitycheck (May 9, 2011)

RenaisSAWnceMan said:


> Yep, absolutely...... Just like Rambo emerging from the water, with an big gun, in one of the series.
> 
> I believe the footage you reference was when Shelby had been doin' some underwater cuttin, and came up with it still running..... A specially-modded saw with oxygen supply onboard, etc., for aqua-cutting.


 
Really? I have never heard of that before. hmm interesting.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (May 9, 2011)

No. Not really. It read as a joke to me. I bet though it could be done.


----------



## realitycheck (May 9, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> No. Not really. It read as a joke to me. I bet though it could be done.


 
Oh, Haha. Sorry Im a been. Lol. I was thinking like a big truck with a snorkel on it. Oh well.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (May 9, 2011)

No problem. 

I suppose air would be the easy part. Being able to produce a spark underwater would be a different issue. You'd have problems there for sure. The whole thing would probably have to be encased in some sort of watertight container. 

On second thought, maybe make it a diesel?


----------



## flushcut (May 9, 2011)

Sure it's real you saw it on TV.


----------



## RenaisSAWnceMan (May 31, 2011)

Actually, check out the old Stihl pneumatic, at 1:40 in the video....for underwater use.....:rain:

YouTube - ‪Chainsaw Museum‬&rlm;


----------



## diva123 (Sep 26, 2011)

Really it is very good. I have never heard about this but after reading this I definitely say that It is really a good experience...


----------

